# We are so rich



## Lucocco Franfrescone (22 Luglio 2017)

Cinesi IDOLI
Propongo questa immagine come sfondo del sito ahahahah


----------



## krull (22 Luglio 2017)

Spettacolo....fegati spappolati everywhere....AMMAZZATEVI cani ammaestrati


----------



## vannu994 (22 Luglio 2017)

ahahahahahhahahhahah bellissima questa sciarpa!


----------



## nabucco (22 Luglio 2017)

hahahahahahah TOP!


----------



## Hellscream (22 Luglio 2017)

Per pochi


----------



## The Ripper (22 Luglio 2017)

non ci credo ahahahah


----------



## tonilovin93 (22 Luglio 2017)

Ahahaha bellissimo!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Luglio 2017)

Non va... Ma se va... Come deve andare in Cina ne vedremo delle belle..


----------



## alcyppa (22 Luglio 2017)

Ho visto tanto entusiasmo tra i tifosi cinesi.

Speriamo di riuscire a sfondare per bene in quel mercato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Luglio 2017)

Livelil di gasaggio incredibili


----------



## Crox93 (22 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Questa è la cosa più assurda di tutta l'estate. AHAHAHAHA

Genio assoluto quello che le ha prodotte.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Luglio 2017)

Idoli Ahahahahahahah.


----------



## The P (23 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Cinesi IDOLI
> Propongo questa immagine come sfondo del sito ahahahah



ahaha stupenda. Da notare anche il numero di magliette... erano tutti con la maglia del Milan, l'ho visto anche in altre foto.

Cmq il Milan è la 3a squadra più tifata in Cina e la 1a in Indonesia, mercato da non sottovalutare, so per certo che la società ci punta molto. Faremo delle cose anche lì


----------



## bmb (23 Luglio 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> ahaha stupenda. Da notare anche il numero di magliette... erano tutti con la maglia del Milan, l'ho visto anche in altre foto.
> 
> Cmq il Milan è la 3a squadra più tifata in Cina e la 1a in Indonesia, mercato da non sottovalutare, so per certo che la società ci punta molto. Faremo delle cose anche lì



La terza su quasi 2 miliardi di persone (il 25% della popolazione)...


----------



## Wildbone (23 Luglio 2017)

bmb ha scritto:


> La terza su quasi 2 miliardi di persone (il 25% della popolazione)...



La cifra va calcolata sulla percentuale della popolazione che segue il calcio e tifa attivamente una squadra, non sul suo totale complessivo.

Siamo comunque messi benissimo, non v'è dubbio


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Luglio 2017)

non capisco come prima non si riuscisse a sfondare a livello di marketing in Cina avendo presentato negli anni signori giocatori come l'inarrestabile Traoré, l'impeccabile Poli, il maestoso Matri o il devastante Constant.

#weWEREsoPATHETIC


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Cinesi IDOLI
> Propongo questa immagine come sfondo del sito ahahahah



Quando ieri l'ho vista stavo morendo dal ridere,geni!


----------



## Igniorante (23 Luglio 2017)

No vabbeh


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Luglio 2017)

Eroi 
Ma i cinesi non erano 'quelli che copiano'? Questa è una loro idea?
Mi devo assolutamente far stampare questa 'perla' su una maglietta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Luglio 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> ahaha stupenda. Da notare anche il numero di magliette... erano tutti con la maglia del Milan, l'ho visto anche in altre foto.
> 
> Cmq il Milan è la 3a squadra più tifata in Cina e la 1a in Indonesia, mercato da non sottovalutare, so per certo che la società ci punta molto. Faremo delle cose anche lì



Un mesetto fa stavo a Los Angeles e c'ho visto un ragazzo cinese (turista o studente) che girava con la maglietta del Milan..

Mi sono commosso..


----------



## IDRIVE (24 Luglio 2017)

Una tamarrata, ma mi ha fatto sbellicare dalle risate, tanto che l'ho girata a tutti gli amici perdentisti e rubentini...
E poi dico: se le hanno fatte confezionare in Cina, vuol dire che un fondo di verità c'è...
Una riflessione: ma che appeal abbiamo nel mercato cinese? Giochiamo col Borussia e 2/3 dello stadio è nostro, giochiamo col Bayern e 3/4 sono nostri... cori stile Curva Sud per tutta la gara e a squarciagola...
Mammmmmamiaaaaa!!!! Se esplode tutto il potenziale...


----------

